
Show HN: Compare benefits across tech companies - beefjerkylover
http://perks.guide
======
sikhawk
Great concept, I think some of these company benefits change depending on
which location so you may want to add that in there

~~~
beefjerkylover
Yea, thats a good idea. I'm still trying to figure out the best way to do that
though without duplicating a bunch of stuff

Thanks!

